

Large Problems in Django Mostly Solved (How to use APIs and Data Migration) - metamemetics
http://ericholscher.com/tag/largeproblems/

======
hartror
Right this means "problems" in the sense that 1+1 is a "problem" not
"problems" as in fundamental issues with Django which was my immediate
thought. Had me confused for a second, silly preconceptions!

Apart from some slight naming issue they're a good set of posts! I love south
to death for data migrating and am surprised they didn't merge it into contrib
for 1.2

